# Holiday Let



## Silversally (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi all, we plan to come out for about 8-9 days from 20th November to 1st December to get a feel for what area we fancy moving to, which, if all goes according to plan, will be in Jan/Feb time. 

I just wondered if anybody knows of any reasonably priced lets for that period of time or the best site to go to for anywhere down from Oriheula Costa to Almeria. I know this is quite a distance, but we plan to hire a car as well, so if anybody has any personal experiences of who might be the best place to hire from as well, that would be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think our moderator, snikpoh http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/snikpoh.html may be able to help???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think our moderator, snikpoh http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/snikpoh.html may be able to help???
> 
> Jo xxx


But he & his property are a long way from Orihuela & Almería :confused2:

About a 1.5 hour drive to Orihuela & further to Almería


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> But he & his property are a long way from Orihuela & Almería :confused2:
> 
> About a 1.5 hour drive to Orihuela & further to Almería


 I wasnt sure, hence my question marks lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Silversally (Jan 30, 2016)

I've just had a look at his apartments JoJo, and as we're not coming out for a holiday, we're really looking for something a bit closer to amenities and something which is more of a base and not too fancy - as long as it's clean, but thanks for taking the trouble to reply


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Silversally said:


> Hi all, we plan to come out for about 8-9 days from 20th November to 1st December to get a feel for what area we fancy moving to, which, if all goes according to plan, will be in Jan/Feb time.
> 
> I just wondered if anybody knows of any reasonably priced lets for that period of time or the best site to go to for anywhere down from Oriheula Costa to Almeria. I know this is quite a distance, but we plan to hire a car as well, so if anybody has any personal experiences of who might be the best place to hire from as well, that would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks


For an 8 or 9 day stay, this MUST be classed as a holiday let. 

However, you may find that some landlords have very reasonable rates for this time of year (like I do). As it's out-of-season, rates are no where near as high as, say, august.


----------



## Silversally (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks Snikpoh. I understand that it would be a holiday let, which is what I've been searching for on the internet, but I just thought I'd ask the question on here for any personal recommendations :fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Silversally said:


> Thanks Snikpoh. I understand that it would be a holiday let, which is what I've been searching for on the internet, but I just thought I'd ask the question on here for any personal recommendations :fingerscrossed:


It might be worth looking at the rental section of our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

The links are mostly for long term, but this close to the date, you might find someone prepared to rent to you for a couple of weeks.

I suppose you've looked at airbnb?


----------



## Silversally (Jan 30, 2016)

Haha, I'm actually on airbnb as we speak!  Thanks.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Why not use Booking.com: 1,070,057 hotels worldwide. 108+ million hotel reviews. to find hotel type accommodation in several places to enable you to move around a bit. By having several bases, you will save yourself a lot of driving and be able to see more of individual areas/towns and not have the return journey of 100 km or more. Of course if you were only looking at restricted areas, it would matter less.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Silversally said:


> Hi all, we plan to come out for about 8-9 days from 20th November to 1st December to get a feel for what area we fancy moving to, which, if all goes according to plan, will be in Jan/Feb time.
> 
> I just wondered if anybody knows of any reasonably priced lets for that period of time or the best site to go to for anywhere down from Oriheula Costa to Almeria. I know this is quite a distance, but we plan to hire a car as well, so if anybody has any personal experiences of who might be the best place to hire from as well, that would be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks


This company is English-run and although I haven't used them myself many people speak highly of them: https://www.coysrent-a-car.com/about-us


----------



## Silversally (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks Skpper, that's great! I'll have a look


----------

